# Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?



## exp19 (24. Januar 2019)

*Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

suche eine Wakü für meinen I5 8600k, am besten mit RGB beleuchtung, auf Sockel 1151 
LG


----------



## _Berge_ (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

Budget?

Gehäuse?

Muss es eine AiO sein oder auch Custom?

Willst du übertakten?

Überrenne uns nicht mit zuviel Information


----------



## exp19 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Budget?
> 
> Gehäuse?
> 
> ...



150€, gehäuse kommt neu, wird ein Corsair 570x RGB 
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kategorien/Produkte/Gehäuse/570x-rgb-config/p/CC-9011110-WW
AIO, übertakten ist relativ


----------



## _Berge_ (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

mal ein paar Vorschläge:

Produktvergleich Antec Mercury M240 RGB, NZXT Kraken X52 mit AM4-Bracket, Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum, Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum SE Geizhals Deutschland

Die sind alle relativ gut, die Antec habe ich in der 360er Variante ende 2018 bei meinem Bruder verbaut, bis jetzt keine Beschwerden


----------



## exp19 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> mal ein paar Vorschläge:
> 
> Produktvergleich Antec Mercury M240 RGB, NZXT Kraken X52 mit AM4-Bracket, Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum, Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum SE Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die sind alle relativ gut, die Antec habe ich in der 360er Variante ende 2018 bei meinem Bruder verbaut, bis jetzt keine Beschwerden



die weiße Corsair ist ganz neu, oder?


----------



## _Berge_ (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

Genau, hier ein Test zur non-SE Variante

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Kompa...ts/Corsair-H100i-Platinum-RGB-Review-1268238/


----------



## Gruberunfug (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*



exp19 schrieb:


> suche eine Wakü für meinen I5 8600k, am besten mit RGB beleuchtung, auf Sockel 1151
> LG



Hol dir eine beliebige AIO mit 240er-360er Radiator. Du kannst gerne nach persönlicher Vorliebe (Optik) sortieren: Fast alle AIOs sind von Asetek mit entsprechenden Hersteller-Branding und beliebiger Beleuchtung. 
Quelle: Do-It-Yourself - Asetek

Nur von Be Quiet! AIOs würde ich persönlich abraten: von denen habe ich bisher nur negatives gehört


----------



## Ellina (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

Ich würde die 100 oder 115 von Corsair emfpehlen. Wenn es diesen Sommer wieder so warm wird wie letzten kommt eine zum wohl der Hardware hinein.


----------



## Schrotti (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

Die CPU heizt nicht sonderlich von daher würde ich überhaupt keine AIO nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

AIO muss nicht zwingend wegen der Temperaturen verbaut werden und wird im Vergleich zu eine guten Luftkühlung ehe nicht viel mehr bringen.
Gründe können aber sein alles aufgeräumter verbaut zu haben ohne einen großen Kühlkörper zu haben der alle zustellt oder verdeckt. Alleine wenn ich bedenke was es alles an schönen Arbeitsspeicher mit schönen LEDs gibt können dann alle Speicher verbaut werden die dann auch richtig gut zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## Grim3001 (4. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

Ich habe bei meinem i5-9600k eine NZXT-Kraken x52 verbaut und bin von Optik und Leistung überzeugt.  5,1 GHz sind locker und kühl drin. Momentan läuft die CPU auf 4,6 bei 30*C im Idle und ca. 66*C nach 20 Minuten Prime95. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turnaround_Turtle (4. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

Habe für meine i5-9600K die NZXT Kraken X62.
Ich lasse die Lüfter im Idle auf 1000 RPM laufen und habe Temperaturen um die 40 Grad.
Unter Vollast wird es nie wärmer als 70.


----------



## Chabolinsky (7. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung ist für einen I5 8600k angebracht?*

Ich schmeiß mal die Raijintek Orcus 360 RBW in den Raum, dort sitzt die Pumpe unhörbar im Schlauch, und nicht in der CPU Kühler Einheit.
LG


----------

